

Ask HN: Any hackers that are also runners? - iontheprize

If you're a runner, I'm curious to see what you think about our new app that we've built for destination endurance events.  The site is http://xlrun.com.  I'm the developer and my co-founder is the runner.  She competes in races all over the country and was frustrated because she always had to print out all of the information, directions, etc. before she left home.<p>We've built an affordable and fast way for race directors to have a mobile app created specifically for their race.  It has a lot of cool and useful features, with more already in development.<p>If you run or have friends that run and do these kinds of events, would you find it useful to have this information in the palm of your hand?  Would you be willing to pay $1-3 for the convenience?  We'd love to hear your feedback.
======
iontheprize
Clickable link: <http://xlrun.com>

